# Changing Username



## MaxOfMetal

Due to an influx of requests to change usernames, I just wanted to outline the process. 

The only person who can edit usernames (and perform any deep account maintenance) is the site's Administrator, @Alex. Send him a PM with your request. 

Moderators do not have the ability to change usernames.


----------

